
Getting Started with Blockstack: Decentralized, Blockchain-Secured DNS - shea256
https://blockstack.org/docs
======
ka83fa
isn't this the same as namecoin?

~~~
mike-cardwell
[https://blockstack.org/docs/blockstack-vs-
namecoin](https://blockstack.org/docs/blockstack-vs-namecoin)

